# Yay!!! I clipped Cash's nails



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so excited!!! I just successfully clipped Cash's nails...MYSELF!!!! every single one of them, no blood, no yelps, and just a little protest. I put him up on the table thinking he would feel more like he was at the groomers. 

Feeling confident, I tried Jasper too...ehhh not so successful. but I did get one nail clipped. 

Just had to crow. now if I can ever get to do Jasper's I will be hanging from the chandalier.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo::whoo: Now that is something to "crow" about!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm jealous. I'd love to be able to get my guy's done myself.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm jealous too! DH and I tried to do it and it was a disaster. We were both so afraid of cutting too short so we gave up. 
Congrats on doing it yourself!!!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Yay!! 
I did Toby's last week successfully, so I totally get the sense of accomplishment! Now if I could do cuts too...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hooray, Missy! :whoo: I hate clipping nails - I do it, but I'm always worried I'm going to nick them. I've nicked each of them once and it was awful both times.

Try to keep up with it frequently enough (every couple weeks). I didn't with Lincoln and some of his nails are so long they are curved - I'm trying to backtrack now by clipping a tiny bit more frequently, but I'm not sure if I'm really making progress.

Good luck with Jasper!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Good for you. I hate the clippers and finally got a dremmel. Wish I'd waited a few weeks and splurged on the extra $10 and gotten a Peticure - that's really the way to go. Stick their nail into a hole and push the button. They don't even know you are doing their nails. Actually, now that I think about it - I'm going to write the Peticure down on my "lottery winnings wish list". It's getting quite long right about now. LOL


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Great job! It's so nice to be able to clip their nails at home. 
I do Todd's once a week and he's a cinch since I'm used to clipping two squirmy cats.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> and splurged on the extra $10 and gotten a Peticure - that's really the way to go. Stick their nail into a hole and push the button. They don't even know you are doing their nails. Actually, now that I think about it - I'm going to write the Peticure down on my "lottery winnings wish list". It's getting quite long right about now. LOL


Is that the thing being advertised on TV?? If so - has anyone else used it? Looks stupid proof enough for me to use..

One of the (few) smart things we do was to continually play with Castro's paws so he gets used to it. I'm just too wimpy to cut his nails on my own!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh dear--- Jasper defeated the poor 17 year old at pet smart... This kid was more petrified of Jasper than Jasper was of him. wanted to muzzle him, so I just took my poor dog away and tried again on my own. I got one more nail done...he yelped like I had amputated him, but no quick so I can't believe I really hurt him... luckily my(usual) groomer does him no problem. Just more out of the way and I am trying to do them often enough to get the quick to recede.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

You mean I'm not the only forum member who's been too chicken to attempt cutting nails? I'm so relieved to find out there are others who find it intimidating too. I want to learn to do Roxie's but I'm afraid to even try. 

Congrats on your accomplishment! I am sure you'll conquer Jasper's nails too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulation Missy! It's a great start! You'll be doing them both if you just keep on trying. I clip my guys nails and it can make anyone nervous especially the black ones.  Here's a link to my favorite help-site on cutting nails. I really like the pictures. http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/dog_nails.aspx 
I haven't found that my dogs nails are exactly the same as I cut nearer the quick but if you look carefully there is a bit of a difference. If I'm ever nervous or trying to get them a bit shorter than usual, I will only clip the tips and use an acrylic file to slowly get them shorter. Work slowly, watch for any change in the appearance as you go. If the nails are pretty long you will notice that the tissue inside the nail is dryer and more brittle and as you get the nail shorter the tissue will be a little softer~not soft, but softer, if that makes any sense!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I want to buy the Peticure and give it to DH for a present! ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, you are brave. On the way to the Cape, we'll stop by so you can clip Kodi and Shelby's nails. :biggrin1:

I can do Kodi's because they're white, but Shelby's are black. I take her to the vet and they do it. The last time, they filed them and did a great job.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Christy, thanks for sharing that site. It is really helpful. Here's the forum thread that talks about the peticure.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4524&highlight=peticure

My question to those of you that have used it....how does it compare to a drummel. I know it has the guard-- but Jasper freaks with the drummel, is the peticure quieter, gentler?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy, from what I've seen, it does seem quieter. A friend was walking with her dog - held up her paw and did the nail very quickly and the dog didn't move a muscle. What I like best is that it's really hard to go too far and the nails look so good afterward - much shorter than what I have the courage to do with a dremel.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Christy, thanks for sharing that site. It is really helpful. Here's the forum thread that talks about the peticure.
> 
> http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4524&highlight=peticure


You're welcome! I haven't tried the Peticure, but I did try the Dremel... oohh never again! I caught Rufus' hair in it and pulled out a chunk! :brick:
I tried the Quickfinder too, that ones a waste of good money!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lisa, I think those adorable girls of yours need to buy you a Peticure for Christmas.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Missy! I wish I was as brave. Ricky also has the black nails and I've never done them. We did try when he first came home, at 9 weeks, but it took me many tries over almost a week to do ONE paw! I said "forget it!" ! LMBO

I pay $5 every 3-5 weeks and I'm happy. lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy could I make an appointment to bring the boys down? I am scared to death cutting nails, I do it but can only get one or two done before my nerves get the best of me. I think I am going to put the peticure on my x-mas list.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL! Leeann, I think I need a bit more practice before I take any appointments....


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Way to go, Missy. The best way for me to cut Cicero is for DH to hold him under the front legs...with Cicero's back against his stomach...and back feet just dangle. I can then stand in front of them and cut his nails...and I don't think they wiggle as bad when they are hanging. :biggrin1: Just grab a foot and cut like you are in a hurry to get the job done. If you go slow or seem nervous they will fight you. Even if you only take off a tiny amount in the beginning..working fast...they will soon learn it's not a bad thing. Also just a little each Saturday...and soon they will be short. Who knows...before long you will be clipping hair also.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I've clipped their hair but nails  :bolt:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
That is great that you can clip Cash's nails. I think I will try to do Missy's nails one of these days. I could never do Casper's, we have to muzzle him when I take him in to get his nails cut. He is so bad, even muzzled... I am making my DH take him now...he tries to bite the groomer after his nails are cut and we take off the muzzle.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Missy said:


> I am so excited!!! I just successfully clipped Cash's nails...MYSELF!!!! every single one of them, no blood, no yelps, and just a little protest. I put him up on the table thinking he would feel more like he was at the groomers.
> 
> Feeling confident, I tried Jasper too...ehhh not so successful. but I did get one nail clipped.
> 
> Just had to crow. now if I can ever get to do Jasper's I will be hanging from the chandalier.


...haha...you're a bigger woman than me..I gave up at 7 months and just started filing them..lol. Takes longer but he doesn't throw a fit and yelp like I'm killing him or something..


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations! I don't like doing nails but when I do them I have the dogs lay at the edge of the couch and sit on the floor and use a dremel. It's too bad that one gizmo didn't work well. I'm trying to remember the name of it.....it was the trimmer that had lights on it and told you where the quick was.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I am proud of you Missy! I have to say these postings made me laugh that so many of you are too scared. I have just always done and my guys know (well except Belle when she is being naughty) that Mommy doesn't negotiate grooming time and if you stand there, it is done quicker.

Amanda (who is patiently waiting for the peticure with shorts weather and Dash the jumping hav!)


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Missy..Well I finally ordered the peticure on the suggestion of my hubbie...believe it!!! He is more stressed out holding the pups than they are getting their nails trimmed. I never had a problem doing my cockers nails..they sat quietly, but they didn't like it either!! My problem is that I am tooooo slow and spend too much time making sure I am not cutting too high..slow is not good the the kids and they do much better if they do not see me doing it like the vet and groomer do it...from the rear approach. They had a nail clinic yesterday and I took all three to the event..a minute for each and no stressing OUT at all!! Of course, I spent the entire time kissing them and swapping spit during the entire process, but they got a great treat when they were done. I don't hear them walking on the floors..the groomer did a great job and nobody was unhappy especially my hubbie. So I am going to try and keep the length at this level by using the peticure frequently if they let me..they are not crazy about the sound of the dremmel...been there done that!! I am not sure what I can use the dremmel for NOW??? It has been over three weeks since I ordered it and it has been shipped since it has been charged to my CC. Hope it does what it claims..it probably is going to depend on how the kids like it!! I will slowly attempt to introduce it and maybe it is the answer to the only grooming issue I have..if not off we go to the stress free groomer as needed...Trish


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Trish said:


> Well I finally ordered the peticure on the suggestion of my hubbie...believe it!!! He is more stressed out holding the pups than they are getting their nails trimmed.


That's funny, my DH was just trying to get me to order one for Todd..lol
He saw the commercial and was worried about the nail clippers pinching when I clipped Todd's nails.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I just ordered Pedipaws (similar but less expensive version of the Peticure) myself. 

Scout started freaking out a couple days ago about his nails - not sure why. I nicked him, but that was several nail clippings ago. Maybe he just remembered it?

Anyway, I'm hoping the Pedipaws things will work....otherwise chalk it up to more money spent on these guys on useless products! :suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Trish, that is great! both that you found a good groomer who can do nails and also that you ordered the peticure... Was the seminar on using the peticure? If it comes before the playdate, could you bring it? I would love to try it out. Yup Drummels produced high pitch yelping from Jasper before it even got close to the nail. It sits like a statue in our office, not sure what to do with it either. That and the whole grooming set down our basement. Shampoo, Condition, Comb, Brush, eyes and ears and footpads.... and hopefully nails someday. I will leave the styling to the pros. (although I am pretty good at evening out a bad job if I do say so myself)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Just tried a friend's Peticure on MeMe - OMG I am totally in love with this thing. I think I'll order the petite model since I don't have a lot of dogs' nails to do (yet anyway )


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Missy..I would love to bring it with me...maybe yu will like it!! I am crossing my fingers it will work. I cannot wait to meet all of the Hav mommies and the kids in September!! I will keep you posted on how I am doing with it when it comes!! Trish


----------

